# Datenvolumen 10 GB jeden Monat nach 10 Tagen weg.



## xXfloWAbroXx (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Wir haben die Call und Surf Comfort via Funk S (ham hier leider kein Kabel  ) und JEDEN Monat ist unser Volumen von 10 GB (eigentlich ja echt viel!) innerhalb weniger Tage aufgebraucht.
Ich spiele kein online Spiel, gelegentlich mal Minecraft, aber sonst nichts. meine Mutter (Die glaube ich nun wirklich ncith so viel Ahnung von Computer und Datenvolumen hat) sagt immer, dass das nciht daher rührt, dass meine Schwester jeden Monat mit der gleichen partie anfängt: Sie sagt sie sei ja nur 2 mal im Moat dran (stimmt überhaupts nicht) und könnte ja deshalb auch mal machen wie sie lustig ist.
Also geht sie prompt auf Youtube und zieht sich abermillionen Videos rein.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der wahre Grund für eine Drosselung nach 5-10 Tagen. Ansonsten wird das Internet ja nur für Email, facebook etc. verwendet.

Das mit dem Seite sperren kann ich vergessen, meine Schwester (12) würde ausflippen. 

So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hier meine Fragen:

1. Der Grund für den Verbrauch von 10 GB innerhalb weniger Tage sind doch Videos, oder?
2. Was könnte ich untechnologisch tun, um ihr diese Schei* 10000000 Videos mal auszureden?
3. Was könnte ich technologisch tun, um da iwie eine Sperre reinzukriegen? (User Accounts will mein Vater nicht machen, weil der PC ihm schon zu eingerichtet ist (finde ich Schwachsinn))
4. Gibts da evtl. iwie eine (möglichst kostenlose) erweiterung des Datenvolumens?


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2013)

Also 10 GB ist jetzt nicht soo viel.

Ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber ich *glaube*, dass ca. 2 Stunden Youtube HD-Videos gucken schon so 1 GB verbauchen kann.


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (1. Juni 2013)

Und was kann ich dagegen tun, dass die sich soviele Videos die sie eh schon gesehen hat reinzieht?


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juni 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Und was kann ich dagegen tun, dass die sich soviele Videos die sie eh schon gesehen hat reinzieht?


 
Mit ihr reden oder halt die Seite sperren. Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich könnt's verstehen, wenn sie deswegen angepisst wäre, wäre bei mir nicht anders. 10 GB sind wirklich nicht viel, die verbrauche ich manchmal locker an einem Wochenende. Ich würde mich um einen anderen Tarif bemühen ohne bzw. mit nem größeren Datenvolumen. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn man zwar Internet hat, aber die Hälfte der Angebote im Netz nicht nutzen kann, weil sonst das Datenvolumen zu schnell aufgebraucht ist. Man kauft ja auch kein Auto, wenn man im Monat nur 50 km damit fahren darf.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Und was kann ich dagegen tun, dass die sich soviele Videos die sie eh schon gesehen hat reinzieht?


 
schaut sie sich dieselben videos immer wieder an?
dann könnte man sie doch einfach einmal runterladen.

ansonsten sind 10 gb/monat heutzutage halt wirklich fast gar nix mehr, gerade für einen familien-pc.
ist bei euch denn wirklich nichts anderes möglich?


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (1. Juni 2013)

Wir können uns es nunmal nicht leisten, jeden Monat 50 € für Telefon und Internet zu zahlen.


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Juni 2013)

Ein Programm wie dieses benutzen: TrafficMonitor, Aufzeichnung/Messung der Traffic/Datenmenge f


----------



## Peter23 (1. Juni 2013)

10 GB Traffic habe ich am Tag.

Bedenke, dass nicht nur down- sondern auch uploads dazu zählen.


Wenn ihr W- Lan habt, könntet ihr auch mal prüfen, ob ein Nachbar mit surft.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> ham hier leider kein Kabel...
> 
> Wir können uns es nunmal nicht leisten, jeden Monat 50 € für Telefon und Internet zu zahlen.


 
Meinst Du mit Kabel jetzt Kabel-TV? Habt denn auch keinen normalen Telefonanschluss? ^^ per Funk für 45-50€ bei der telekom würde auch nicht viel ändern, da habt ihr dann 30GB - da wäre das Volumen halt dann halt ein paar Tage später verbraucht... 

ne kostenlose Erweiterung des Volumens gibt es natürlich NICHT, denn dann würde man ja gleich den Tarif ganz ohne Grenze anbieten... 

Die einzige Chance - wenn nur Funk zur Verfügung steht - ist, dass man den Video-Konsum einschränkt. Denn das ist ganz klar der Grund, warum das Volumen so schnell weg ist. Ne MP3 mit 5Min benötigt ja schon um die 5MB bei normaler Qualität, und Videos benötigen nochmal deutlich mehr. 15Min Video selbst bei nur 320x256 Auflösung können schon 100MB groß sein, das wären pro Stunde dann schon 400MB, die weg sind... 

zB vodafone bietet auch Internet per Funk (LTE) an, aber auch die haben dabei dann nur 10-30GB Maximalvolumen je nach Tarif. Das ist also üblich. Es ist auch so, dass bei LTE sich die User in dem "Sendebereich" die Leitung teilen - wenn man also freie Bahn geben würde und die Kunden sich nicht zusammenreissen müssten, wäre die Leitung ständig überlastet und die User hätten jeweils nur wenig Speed zur Verfügung. Auch deswegen gibt es wohl die recht bescheidenen Volumengrenzen.

Ganz allgemein isses aber auch so so: die "Jugend" ist verwöhnt - vor 10-15 Jahren hätte man nicht im Traum auch nur ansatzweise daran denken können, dass man jederzeit kostenlos so gut wie jedes Lied, das man hören will, einfach so abrufen kann


----------



## Icedragon8519 (9. Juni 2013)

also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für einen router habt und ob jeder bei euch eigenen rechner hat aber eine technische lösung wäre auch wenn der router diese möglichkeit bietet das tägliche datenvolumen zu beschränken für die PC´s


----------



## Lunica (1. Juli 2013)

10 GB war auch schon vor Jahren nicht viel.

Du könntest Youtube in niedriger Qualität ansehen (spart Bandbreite) und Videos die öfter angesehen werden Downloaden und lokal ansehen.


----------



## DarthPanda (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mal Fragen darf, wieviel zahlt man für 10GB Funk Internet? im vergleich zu ner 16MBit Leitung..? macht das so ein unterschied? selbst wenn es nur 5-10 € pro monat sind? 
und wie is das mit dem Kein Kabel gemeint? habt ihr kein Telefonanschluss im Haus drin? kann ja irgendwie nicht sein?

Am besten wäre es einfach sich einmal zusammenzusetzen und das Problem direkt zu besprechen. Entweder unter 4 Augen oder eben mal alle zusammenholen und so besprechen.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal mit kein Kabel meint er, dass kein DSL verfügbar ist. Gibts leider immernoch und ist bei uns genau so. An den 10 GB lässt sich leider nichts machen, da hilft wirklich nur die Nutzung von Youtube und Downloads so weit einschränken, dass man über den Monat kommt.


----------

